

Fundable is back up? - billclerico
http://www.fundable.com/

======
swombat
Oh, yeah, that little episode really inspires confidence in a financial
service.

Seriously, take it down until you sort out your issues, guys.

~~~
JacobAldridge
FAQ - Q - What happens if the co-founders have a major spat over ownership
rights and coding bugs?

A - We'll announce it to the world, have a fight behind closed doors, and re-
open several days later as if nothing had happened. Hopefully, most of your
pledges won't even notice and it will be business as usual.

~~~
shimon
My apologies if I'm stating the obvious, but this funny Q&A is not actually
present in <http://www.fundable.com/static/faq/> . It might have been a
lighthearted way to acknowledge the troubles and say they're back at it.

It appears they are simply in full denial.

------
jacquesm
They're dead. They might as well rename the site to 'unfundable', anybody that
puts their money in the hands of a bunch of trustees that present themselves
as hysterical infighting hissies has only themselves to blame.

Pay out, shut down. Those are the two things left in the history of
'fundable'.

------
fnid
Lot's of comments here are saying fundable is dead, but I don't think so. The
web is big. Lots of bad things have happened to plenty of sites and they
remain up and viable. I think we over-estimate the memory of the average
internet user.

There are probably lots of fundable users now who don't know what just
happened and there are countless more in the future who will never know.

This incident is really nothing major. Ford Motors built and released cars
they _knew_ were going to blow up and kill people and look at them today.
People still buy Fords.

Do you really think some little founder spat that changed the home page for a
couple days is going to destroy fundable? No way.

------
ssharp
It should be interesting to see how they recover from this. I would have
expected some sort of rebranding effort and to have them 301 fundable.com to
the new site.

Even without the ridiculous public drama of last week, they could have used an
overhaul of their image.

------
medianama
Haha... Who is going to trust them after all this

~~~
robryan
Unfortunately most people coming across there website would be none the wiser.

~~~
medianama
I am sure it'll always come up in the search results...

------
jpcx01
Louis must have got his domain back.

~~~
jacquesm
Registrant:

John Pratt

    
    
       ATTN: FUNDABLE.COM
    
       c/o Network Solutions
    
       P.O. Box 447
    
       Herndon, VA.  20172-0447

~~~
jpcx01
you think John let the site go back up?

~~~
jacquesm
What I think isn't really relevant, that's just speculation and I hate to
speculate.

Maybe they kissed and made up, maybe they want to sell the site to some sucker
that might think it has value after all this, I haven't a clue.

Mail him and ask ?

------
cd34
viral marketing at its finest.

1) Create a trauma 2) get two posts on HN 3) ??? 4) Profit

------
thras
I imagine that legal (and police) pressure was brought to bear, given the
quoted content of some of the emails sent to customers.

